# Vertool 21E - 3” Backing plate?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

The unit came with a 5 & 6” BP but I really need a 3” one for those harder areas. 
I’ve tried looking online but to no avail. 
Does anybody know where I will get one please? 
I used the machine yesterday with 3M Ultrafinesse SE and it was superb. 
🙏


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I’m pretty sure a 3 inch pad would be unusable on the 21 due to the large throw nature of the machine.

That’s why smaller machines exist for those areas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

